# Glock magazines



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

GLOCK MAGAZINES
Like no other pistol, GLOCK pistols permit almost unrestricted compatibility of the magazines within a caliber. Standard magazines, for instance, can also be used for backup weapons. Compact and subcompact GLOCK pistol model magazines can be loaded with a convincing number of rounds - i.e. GLOCK 26: up to 33 rounds.
The innovative polymer frame of the GLOCK pistol does not require grip shells. As a result, it has
considerably more space for the magazine body and enables double-row staggered cartridge configuration. For this reason, GLOCK pistols are superior in firepower to conventional pistol models of the same size.
GLOCK magazines have a stiff metal tube encased in the proven GLOCK high-tech polymer. This
resists deformation - even when dropped from great height or exposed to extreme environment conditions.
Magazines with extended floor plates (plus 2 rounds) are available in calibers 9x19, .40, .380 and .357.












Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Glock. I carry a Gen3 Model 19.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

